

How to fake a sophisticated knowledge of wine with Markov Chains - ghgr
http://www.onthelambda.com/2014/02/20/how-to-fake-a-sophisticated-knowledge-of-wine-with-markov-chains/

======
geebee
...now if only there were a way to fake a sophisticated knowledge of Markov
Chains with wine, I can think of at least one interview I would have enjoyed a
lot more.

